# Lost paddle Bridges section



## CoreyD (Mar 10, 2004)

Bought a brand new paddle, lent it to a friend two days later. They werent a good match so the paddle opted to finish the run alone. Black AquaBound 10° offset. Name and number are on it. You choose the beer.


----------

